# Red Bell Pepper Wine



## beano (Oct 13, 2014)

I want to make a red bell pepper wine but not sure where to start. Boil and simmer and pour off juice into primary and put the leftovers in a fruit bag? Any suggestions? Guess I've answered my own question. Never made a vegtable type wine. Guess I'll try a 1-2 gallon version of this and see what goes on.
Any thoughts are apprecieated.


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 13, 2014)

I made a jalapeno wine using apple juice as the base and then 8 jalapenos added in the primary during fermentation. Use 4 whole(with seeds) and 4 pepper only(no seeds). Turned out really good after I backsweetened it. Sweet'ish to start with and a little kick on the back end.
Not sure how much flavor you will get out of red bell peppers as they don't have alot to start with.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 13, 2014)

We fire roasted a bunch, let them steam and produce thier own juices and fermented the juices. I think you need to do something to make sure to break down the cell walls like freezing them or roasting them, not sure if a puree would give you anything more than a big pile of sediment. Dont use any green ones. WVMJ


----------



## beano (Oct 13, 2014)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> We fire roasted a bunch, let them steam and produce thier own juices and fermented the juices. I think you need to do something to make sure to break down the cell walls like freezing them or roasting them, not sure if a puree would give you anything more than a big pile of sediment. Dont use any green ones. WVMJ



This sounds like a good idea. I have a bunch on the bush and love the taste when they are saute'd (spelling?) and thought if I can concentrate the flavor this would be a great wine.


----------

